# Need Halloween Ideas for camp



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello All,

I was very excited to learn that the theme this year for our week at the boy scout camp is Halloween. We are encouraged to decorate the campsite. No electricity will be available so I will only be able to use a few battery operated led spotlights and maybe some eyes. I have just picked up 3 tree faces and I was thinking we could lash some sticks together to make some blaircrows (see the picture below) into an entrance arch to the campsite. I have plenty of skulls, bugs (including giant ones), owls, vulture, snakes, Jacks, etc. I have have a lot of tea light candles for some other lighted effects. One of the other leaders said that he will bring some wooden tombstones do can set up a graveyard with a lashed stick fence. I am in need of any other ideas that you guys might have. There is also a competition for the best campsite.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You are absolutely on the right track I think. With no electricity I would add many pumpkins (carved by the scouts of course) and use them for decoration and light. Also corn stalks and haybales. Go for the old time creepy Halloween look. Sounds like it will be alot of fun.Maybe some lanterns hanging around for light, lit with votives or glow sticks or both.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

lewlew did a great camp scene. that may help.  here's the page:

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=823&pictureid=9186

I, also, did one last year... but not sure it'd be appropriate.  here's the page:

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=832&pictureid=9367

Good Luck!!


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

It's not always what you CAN see that is scary. But what you CAN'T see that can be terrifying. Cracks and smacks and things that go bump in the night are always great tools to use when you have limited resources. Someones imagination will always be better than the most expensive prop you can buy. Set up a haunted hike. Tell a great story and lead them on on journey that only their imaginaton can finish. That will be the best haunt you can ask for. Tell a great story and then a strategically placed flashlight and a cloaked villian can scare the crap out of them. Use what you have already... the woods. Do you have any chainsaws???? Remove the chains and chase the scouts or have someone deep in the woods revving the chainsaw. You can always make up a story about a good scout gone bad or a local nut job that was never captured. We all remember the story about the guy with a hook for a hand...Right?? Think about some of the best horror flicks ever made. A lot of them never showed the villian/monster, they just left it up to your imagination. The original "Alien" movie, the original "Haunting" movie, "The Blair Witch Project" (not that I think its a great horror film, just a good example of how your imagination can create a scary monster). Anticipation and the unknown are great tools, use them to your advantage. I hope this helps??


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Some great info thanks guys! I will let you know how it turns out.


----------

